# How cancerous is Jungle Fungus Clear for humans?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Initially I took the warning less seriously on the package that it's known in the state of California to cause cancer because everywhere you go in the state they are telling you something is going to give you cancer. However, lately I've had sick fish and I am having to use it. Even you wear gloves to clean a tank water inevitably gets in them. I am wondering if I am putting my health at risk using this stuff. I feel like I am pickling my fish in horrible stuff albiet it often works for some things. Thoughts?


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

My husband is a biologist, and he says most things that are tested for as cancer causing are in extremely high (as in you will NEVER encounter that much in your life) amounts. California has an exceptionally long list as anything that has any ingredient that has ever been tested to cause cancer (even in amounts that no person would EVER encounter) is on that list. Look on many things you encounter daily, and it has that warning. In fact, in many areas of the country (the US), the AIR has actually been tested as cancer causing. So is sunlight. It's one of those things they have to put on there, but I doubt anyone has ever gotten cancer from Jungle Fungus Clear. (you are far more likely actually to get it from second hand smoke, or to die in a car accident or a heart attack). Take precautions, but I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Not much to add to that wonderful post.

Personally, I don't like the jungle line and would look for another product. Totally unrelated to the cancer thing.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't depend on Jungle very much but I have seen good results for some things with Fungus Clear. I probably have most products around the house. What do you like to use when the need arises?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Jungle Fungus Clear contains nitrofurazone, furazolidone, and potassium dichromate.

Nitrofurazone has been approved by the FDA, and is used to treat skin infections and burns in people, cats and dogs.

Furazolidone is used to treat bacterial and protozoal infections. It is a "nitrofuran." Nitrofurans are recognized by FDA as mutagens/carcinogens, so it is no longer prescribed for people in the US. It is still used in veterinary medicine, but not for "food animals" that will be eaten by people.

Potassium dichromate is an oxidizing salt. It contains a type of chromium which is a carcinogen. It can also cause dermatitis when handled.

All of this said.... I own Jungle Fungus Clear, and have used it successfully on my Bettas. I do handle it, but I wash my hands when finished. (Also, my hands are dry, which keeps the tablet from dissolving while I'm handling it.) Wearing gloves would allow a person to avoid direct contact, too.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks LBF for clarifying more about that. I get concerned because I am sticking my hands in the tank to siphon out the tank. I have opted to leave some fish that are being treated in their tanks with the gravel removed so I am coming into contact with this this stuff when I start the siphon. The tanks are 5 gallons so they are too heavy to move to dump them. I am not sure I feel better about handling JFC but sticking my hand in other anti-biotics is probably not helpful either.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I've put my hands into the tank while using JFC too. Personally, I don't worry about handling the meds too much. I'm more concerned about the pathogens in the water.... Once I've finished with the tank, I just wash my hands. (This also helps prevent the spread of disease, too.)


----------

